# Barclay Friends Nursing Home



## cda (Nov 18, 2017)

Sounds like it is a mixed use??

I wonder how it was designed, because it says you can stay in your apartment as you transition to full nursing care???



http://bf.kendal.org/living-options/



Maybe not the attic??::

Barclay Friends is “fully sprinklered,” according to Pennsylvania Department of Health building inspection reports. It has been cited for minor fire-safety violations in the past, but they were quickly resolved.



Year built????


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2017)

And an educated guess:::

Built out of wood


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

The fire at Barclay Friends broke out just before 11 p.m. Thursday in a section for residents with memory impairment, affecting mostly the assisted living area of the facility.


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2017)

We have a couple "retirement to grave" operations like this in town....Mostly wood...


----------

